

Snowden: I raised NSA concerns internally over 10 times before going rogue - 1337biz
http://www.washingtonpost.com/blogs/the-switch/wp/2014/03/07/snowden-i-raised-nsa-concerns-internally-over-10-times-before-going-rogue

======
iamsalman
"Outsourcing" your sensitive intelligence ops is a scary premise to start with
but more scary are the revelations he has made and the price he had to pay for
it.

Now imagine uber sensitive information living on a private Cloud (ref. Amazon
won the contract to build a private Cloud for US govt.); it was inevitable but
Cloud security solutions are just adequate to say the least. There are still
way too many holes which need to be plugged before we can truly label a Cloud
as "secure".

